# Gato Barbieri, Bolivia



## leoravera (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello

I wrote a musical survey on Gato Barbieri, Bolivia. Your opinion is higly appreciated, if you are interested visit:

www.leoravera.it/2013/03/26/bolivia-gato-barbieri/#permalink5

Thanks in advance
Leo Ravera


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the transcriptions. I've always found his music interesting.


----------

